# Curtis PMC 1231C-8601 Series DC Motor Controller Electric Vehicle 96-144V 500A



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,445.00*
End Date: Tuesday Jul-31-2012 2:44:05 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $1,445.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

